# The Opposite of a Dream Horse



## Dreamcatcher5 (May 15, 2012)

Chapter 1

I nervously patted Rust as I walked towards the new farrier. The bald man was standing next to Faye, our neighbour who also had horses. Faye was holding Roger, the big bay Standardbred gelding while the farrier examined her other bay gelding, Buoy. "He needs different shoes" I heard the farrier say as he handed Buoy over to Faye. Rust snorted excitedly and almost stepped on my feet. Faye signalled me to come over. I had never liked Faye that much. She slapped her horses hard when they misbehaved. Rust suddenly took a leap forwards and trotted over to Roger, eager to sniff his nostrils. I stumbled after him and tried to pull him back. But Rust was too strong and dragged me over to Roger and Faye. Suddenly, the farrier was by my side and ripped the reins from me. I had no time to interfere, the farrier was too fast, jerking Rust's head back. Rust grumpily turned around and walked solemnly back to the farrier's car. I stepped forwards to receive Rust back, but the bald man turned and handed Rust to Faye. Faye...I felt helpless, too shy to object. The worst thing- Rust walked over to Faye as if he didn't actually care that I wasn't holding him. And I had always thought that he was a one-girl horse. Mine. Faye stood by the farriers car and the man took out a rasp and his other equipment. He gave Rist a quick pat and then lifted his hoof. Rust stood calmly and lifted one hoof after another. The farrier rasped and trimmed. Then it was time for the shoes. He held one against his hoof and nodded. Rust turned his head a bit to see what he was doing- and Faye's hand shot out and slapped my horse right across his face. Rust had never been slapped so hard before. He gave a small gasp and pulled his head back. For the rest of the shoeing session, he stood there with that monstrous woman, sad and not excited anymore. 

Chapter 2

Finally, I thought, as Faye handed Rust back to me. I extended my hand to pet his nose- and he shied back. Tears sprang to my eyes...Faye, Faye, what have you done? I hugged my little chestnut tightly, burying my face in his silky mane. All he did was turn his head! And she slapped him! Unbelievable rage burnt inside me and I briskly led Rust back to his pasture. "Please don't be scared of me" I told him quietly as he clopped down the road with me. "I won't ever let Faye touch you again! Never!" I opened the gate and let Rust in. Cookie the goat was watching us from a distance, munching grass. I slipped the halter off my horse and expected him to turn and run, scared of my touch. But he stayed, blowing into my hair, allowing me to pet his neck. "Good horse" I told him and fed him a piece of apple from my pocket. Rust munched and slowly ambled away from me, smelling the fresh air happily. I turned back and climbed the fence, the anger at Faye still alive in my mind. 

Chapter 3 

It was such a peaceful morning, and perfect for a ride. I had Rust tied up on the paddock, with me brushing the dust from his coat. Cookie was hanging out with us, looking for treats in Rust's feed bucket. Rust was a gentle pony, especially with children and smaller animals. When Cookie playfully head butted his front leg, he reached down to nuzzle her furry back. Rust's coat was gleaming now, and so were his eyes. He pawed the ground enthusiastically when I put his saddle on. Then, I heard a quiet rumbling noise coming from down the road. It grew louder and became accompanied by some clanking and crashing. "A cattle truck.." I thought, patting Rust's neck. A car rounded the corner, and I recognised Faye inside. I groaned in my mind and was about to turn away, when I saw the horse trailer. It was bright blue, with a black horse painted in it. A mix of excitement and dread filled my veins. I was excited...a new horse? A new friend for Rust, maybe...But I was also stricken with dread because this horse probably belonged to Faye. So I just stood there, staring, with Rust flaring his nostrils with excitement. The car slowed down and came to a halt. I gulped. I didn't want to talk to Faye...but I really wanted to know what horse that was, there in the trailer. Faye rolled down her window. "Hello." she greeted me, bit she was eyeing Rust. What was wrong with her? Why was she always trying to find faults in my perfect little Connemara X pony?. "Hi" I answered, focusing on the trailer. Loud banging noises were coming from inside it. "Is that a new horse?" I asked, pointing at the trailer. Faye nodded. "I'm planning on training him for competitive trail riding." she explained. I stifled a laugh. Faye and trail riding? She did it for pleasure but...competitive? And what was wrong with Buoy and Roger? Weren't they good enough? "Can...I see?" I asked shyly. I really wanted to know what that horse looked like. "He's a bit...nervous right now, but okay, I'll take him out. Maybe he can graze on the paddock next to your pony." I nodded excitedly and leaned on the fence to see. Even Rust had his ears pricked, listening to the bellowing horse inside the trailer. Faye got out of the car and went to the back of the trailer. The horse inside kicked the wall of it and gave a loud screech. Whoa, I thought, he sounds angry. But I was good with equines. Every horse I had met, even difficult ones, had always liked me. I knew that I could handle this one. I imagined a black stallion inside. With flaring nostrils and dark gleaming eyes. Maybe even a brave, boisterous mare, gleaming with muscles and a shiny coat. Faye let down the ramp slowly. The she cautiously went inside. There was loud snorting and a shuffle of sharp hooves amd Faye came stumbling out of the trailer, pulled by the anxious creature. 

End of the chapter. Want me to wrote the next one? Wanna know what happens next and what the horse looks like? Like or maybe comment?  you don't have to if you don't wanna. Lol


----------



## Dreamcatcher5 (May 15, 2012)

Ok...so nobody wants more of this story? Nobody wants to know what happens next? Oh..ok...I didn't know it was that bad...:-(


----------



## Enfocore (Oct 20, 2012)

I would love to hear the next chapter!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Oh great, you leave me hangin???!!!


----------



## Dreamcatcher5 (May 15, 2012)

Kk....let's continue!


----------



## Dreamcatcher5 (May 15, 2012)

Chapter 4 

The horse was wrapped snugly in a dark blue, dirty rug. The straps were in far too tight, but still, the animal strained against Faye's pull and leapt away from her. Its eyes shone with determination. Faye staggered around helplessly, her hands trying not to let go of the lead rope. I couldn't move, even if I had wanted to. My fingers grasped Rust's mane as I stood, staring at the horse. His face was full of fury but his head was well shaped. Although the rug covered most of the horse, I figured that he was a chestnut, judging by the light brown head and legs, which were decorated by four dirty white socks. I examined the creature further and noticed that he was a gelding. That surprised me, as the horse was behaving like a stud. And a dangerous stud, too. I felt as though I should jump in to help Faye, but then I thought:"Well, she hit my horse, so it serves her right to struggle with hers." I knew it was the wrong thing to do, but my anger hadn't completely does down yet, so I was happy to let Faye fight the horse alone. Finally, the woman managed to sling the lead rope around the fence, letting the gelding pull and neigh in anger. "As you can see," Faye said, walking towards me and Rust, "he is a very aggressive horse. But my training will teach him." My stomach lurched and I instantly felt sorry for the new horse. To put up with Faye's "training" meant torture for the horse. I had seen her "train" Roger before and believe me, I was almost in tears when she finished. That woman was cruel. And the worst part was that she didn't even consider her methods cruel.


----------



## Enfocore (Oct 20, 2012)

Is there more to this story? If so I can't wait!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper (Oct 30, 2012)

i know a trainer like this... do tell more.


----------



## clairegillies (Nov 25, 2012)

are we getting one chapter at a time? I love this!! 

thank you Dreamcatcher5

Claire


----------



## Kilokitty (Dec 2, 2012)

More please!


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Oh man, more more.


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

Can't follow it, the characters are not likable or realistic (crying because someone disciplined your horse, really?) and the story seems generic. Good luck with continuing it though.


----------



## Dreamcatcher5 (May 15, 2012)

Ok first I'll have some dinner!


----------



## Dreamcatcher5 (May 15, 2012)

Tianimalz said:


> Can't follow it, the characters are not likable or realistic (crying because someone disciplined your horse, really?) and the story seems generic. Good luck with continuing it though.


Why thank you for the crtitique. You do realise that Rust just turned his head a little and got slapped for it? And guess what? It actually happened to my horse once. And the girl in this story is a child, and she didnt actually cry, she almost did. Thank you again. A bit of critique is what every writer needs.


----------



## Dreamcatcher5 (May 15, 2012)

Chapter 5

As I watched the new horse trying to pull the fence apart, I tried to start a conversation with Faye, again. "So...um...what is is name?" I asked clumsily, looking down at Rust's round hooves. "He doesn't have one yet. But I intend to register him as Rust And Fame." I stifled a gasp. Rust And Fame? But that was almost the same as Rust's registered name, Rust 'n Dust! My dad had made that name up and Faye had seemed jealous of the good idea from the start. My pony's rust-coloured coat with a sprinkle of light grey hairs made him a pretty looking roan and Faye had disapproved of him. Maybe because her horses were both bay and Faye liked 'unusual' horses. Poor Buoy and Roger. I liked bays a lot. But why, if she finally wanted a horse with 'serious bling' p, as she called it, why had she gotten a chestnut? And a furious one, too. The animal was still leaping about, yanking on the rope and stamping his hooves. I didn't say anything to Faye. "Why, isn't it a nice name?" she asked me. "Uh...well..." I tried not to sound selfish. "It's very similar to my horse's show name...and uh...yeah." I couldn't find a good enough reason why Faye couldn't use that name for her horse. She eyed me suspiciously and then shrugged and went over to the new horse. He stopped for a second, glaring at Faye amd then continued to pull at the poor fence. "Oi, stop that!" Faye hollered and gave the horse a smack on the rear end. He leapt high in the air and flared his nostrils with rage. "This horse is in pain or just plain stressed." I thought, watching with my hand on Rust's shoulder. The romping creature didn't seem to have any noticeable wounds on him, but maybe there was something wrong inside...
Faye grabbed his halter and jerked it downwards several times, causing the horse to stop fidgeting. "Ugh, I need some help here..." Faye grunted while she hung onto the horse. I didn't really want to help this woman but I really wanted to get up close to this horse, even tough he was fuming with anger, or pain. So I climbed the fence and walked slowly towards the horse amd Faye, my riding boots scuffing through the short grass. The horse didn't notice me, or maybe he didn't want to. Faye signalled me to come closer. "Quick, undo the catches of the rug for me." she said. Why couldn't she manage her own horse? I carefully advanced on the chestnut. He rolled his eyes and opened his nostrils wide suspiciously. "It's okay..." I muttered to him, extending my hand. Immediately, the horse's ears shot flat against his head and his angry face rushed towards me with bared, yellow teeth. 

End of the chapter  I'll write some more when I have time


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper (Oct 30, 2012)

this evil horsie sounds like one i use to know... hahha


----------



## Dreamcatcher5 (May 15, 2012)

ThoroughbredJumper said:


> this evil horsie sounds like one i use to know... hahha


Lol :lol: 
A friend of mine used to have one like that


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm enjoying it - I look forward to hearing more!


----------



## Dreamcatcher5 (May 15, 2012)

I'll wrote some more when I get time


----------



## Meganu657 (Jan 6, 2013)

I like it!!! please write more. Its a very good story.


----------



## Dreamcatcher5 (May 15, 2012)

Sorry I haven't written in a long time :-(
I'll do so as soon as I can, I have my hands full with my "problem" horsey, Luca. He seems to attract wounds, funguses and abscesses and other things. When one problem fades, another arises. :evil: don't worry, Luca just gets things that you can hardly avoid, such as mild rain rot, an abscess from stepping on a rock...I will try to write more, though. SORRY GUYS! :-(


----------



## Dreamcatcher5 (May 15, 2012)

Alright, here's some more:

Chapter 5

I crawled out of bed sleepily. "It muste be, like, 3 in the morning" I thought, grasping through the dark for my watch. I couldn't find it so I staggered over to the wall and flipped on the light switch. I found my watch sitting under my bed, the hands showing 7:00 am. "Oh, darn!" I whispered, not wanting to wake my parents, who always slept in. I got dressed quickly and slipped outside, grabbing a bright green bucket for Rust's feed. I scanned the paddock with my eyes. Rust wasn't in his usual spot by the gate. I searched silently for him, still with my eyes, trying to see him in the morning mist. Fear started to churn in my stomach as I couldn't find my horse anywhere. Had he escaped. But the gate was shut tight, with a padlock, even. "Rust?" I called feebly. I ran to the gate, the bucket still in my hand. From the gate, I could see over to the row of dark trees by the far fence. A dark figure was visible there, down in the dewy grass. I dropped the empty bucket and scrambled over the fence, my breath fast and anxious. "Rust! Hello, boy..." I slowed down and walked over to the gelding, my hand outstretched. "Please...please let him be fine" I prayed in my mind. Rust always got into some sort of trouble. I could now see him clearly, lying there in the grass, his head up, gazing at me. "Colic" was the first word that sprang into my mind. I looked over my horse. Was that sweat wettening his shoulders and flanks? I swallowed hard and crept closer. "Rust, horsie...are you..." The gelding suddenly put his head back, dug his front hooves into the ground and swung to his feet. I ran to his side, touching his flanks. All nice and warm, not hot. To my relief, the moisture on his coat was just dew, cool and smelling like grass. Thank god, I thought. I had just overreacted. Rust wasn't a horse who liked to lie down, but maybe he felt like it this particular morning. I gave him a quick pat and then went back to prepare his feed. 

I sat in the hammock, soaking up the sweet sun. Rust, in the bottom paddock, was romping around happily like a colt. A shadow came along the road. I strained my eyes to see what it was, and I noticed that it was one of the neighbour's pet ducks. Those ducks always run free, pleasing themselves in the small lake next to Rust's paddock. But this duck seemed to feel brave, because it started fluttering onto the paddock's fence. There it sat, squawking and looking in every direction. Then it took off...into Rust's paddock. I held my breath to see what would happen. The gelding stopped jumping around and stared at the duck. He then casually walked over, ears forward, neck stretched out. The duck stood her ground, squawking into Rust's face. Rust stood, his ears now flicking with curiosity- then pinning against his head. In a single movement, Rust was upon the bird, teeth bared, hooves streaking the air. I bit my lip, anxious for the poor duck. But the animal had already taken to the air, "laughing" at my sulking gelding from above. Rust kicked up his heels and ran a few rounds in the paddock, his loss not seeming to bother him. I sighed happily and retreated back into the hammock.


----------



## Meganu657 (Jan 6, 2013)

love it!!!


----------



## Dreamcatcher5 (May 15, 2012)

Thank you  I will write some more as soon as I can!


----------

